# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  çfare po beni kto momente ?

## Lulke

Un po i shpjegoj komshiut tim qe sjam shefe  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 




> non just pour ma faute... ok  chefe


Kreni nuk ishte faj jot vetem qe sdua tbehemi objekt " chit chatesh" ne çdo teme .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Prudence

une po navigoj ne forum  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Po mendoj per Lulken...

----------


## Busy Girl

Po luaj me kuklla me mbesen *_*

----------


## Isabel2

Chilling pas nje dite te lodhshme

----------


## Lulke

Isabelle ajde erdhi ora masazhit  :perqeshje:  



> Po mendoj per Lulken...


Edhe un te kam menduar shum kto kohe , edhe se ti n fillim sme njofe !! Xhan xhan Tetka ime e dashur  :buzeqeshje: 

Prudence te lumte.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

pranvera bica (03-02-2015)

----------


## Isabel2

Lulke ku je o shpirt demokratik? Ku je o yll bote? Ku je o e bukura e dheut?^xhan :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: :

----------


## Lulke

E bukra ime ja sa honga çik byrek , e qava me duart e mia  :ngerdheshje:  si tkam ty my loveeeeee??   :perqeshje:

----------


## Isabel2

Te befte mire hidh ndonje cope ktej ti them lamtumire dietes :ngerdheshje: 
Ja une mire flm honey 

Sa per temen se devijuam e puth kete Lulken as usual dhe Busy

----------


## Lulke

Nteme jemi mi , po veprojme , dmth puthemi  :ngerdheshje:  

U lodhe sot ti zemer??????  :buzeqeshje:   ku ka djete kur jemi bashke ne amon  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Etno3

Drejt  e kom pshtjell njo per qef temin edhe  tu  ja pi timin e  tu  ndigu  konge   patriotike

----------


## Busy Girl

po mendoj me puth bellen te faqja..... mwwwah

----------

Isabel2 (03-02-2015)

----------


## Etno3

Ev ti kem ra serbis ne  shpinde  me  keto  konge 


A   lind  mo Nana  djem  si  Zahiri

----------


## Isabel2

Ja u lodha ca, por kalon
Puc dashuri

----------


## Isabel2

> po mendoj me puth bellen te faqja..... mwwwah


Mwwahhh Busy thnx

----------

Busy Girl (03-02-2015)

----------


## Lulke

> Ja u lodha ca, por kalon
> Puc dashuri


Do pim noj gje? nga e paske Man sot?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Etno3

Pi uje ti   ka kush pine  per ty..

----------

Lulke (03-02-2015)

----------


## Isabel2

> Do pim noj gje? nga e paske Man sot?


Nga nje gote vere si thua?
Se di dale te shof ne komshi mos ka vajtur :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lulke

He shif njehere  :ngerdheshje: 

Etno ti je i vetmi kavalier na sill tpim diçka  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Etno3

Lulke nese  e njef  kengetarin e ke nje   birre

----------

